# Not another weight loss thread!



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

Sadly, yes, it is. 

Hello everybody, I'm pretty new to the mtbr.com site, and I must say I like the activity here!

Ok, So i know that on forums people don't like thread after thread of the same thing. so, before you move on with "Oh man, another one?!" Hear (read) me out.

Little introduction.

Hi, I'm Hartman. About 2 years ago I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, it is a gland in your neck that controls your metabolism. Here is a short read, to help anyone understand

((((((((("""""""Where is the Thyroid and What Does it Do? 

Your thyroid is a small bowtie or butterfly-shaped gland, located in your neck, wrapped around the windpipe, behind and below the Adam's Apple area. The thyroid produces several hormones, of which two are key: triiodothyronine (T3) and thyroxine (T4). These hormones help oxygen get into cells, and make your thyroid the master gland of metabolism.

The thyroid has the only cells in the body capable of absorbing iodine. The thyroid takes in iodine, obtained through food, iodized salt, or supplements, and combines it with the amino acid tyrosine. The thyroid then converts the iodine/tyrosine into the hormones T3 and T4. The "3" and the "4" refer to the number of iodine molecules in each thyroid hormone molecule. 

When it's in good condition, of all the hormone produced by your thyroid, 80% will be T4 and 20% T3. T3 is considered the biologically more active hormone -- the one that actually functions at the cellular level -- and is also considered several times stronger than T4.

Once released by the thyroid, the T3 and T4 travel through the bloodstream. The purpose is to help cells convert oxygen and calories into energy.""""""""""""))))))))))

^^^^ was going to post a link to that for credit where credit is due thing, but forum wont let me.


Ok, now that is out of the way and you understand a little about thyroids. I was diagnosed with HYPERthyroidism, which meant my body could convert oxygen and calories into energy... I think my thyroid was about 195% more active than a "normal" persons. ( If I remember correctly ) So eating things like McDonalds wasn't a problem for me. Me at McDonalds at that time was something like... " I'll have 6 Double Cheeseburgers, two orders of large fries and a large soda."

Sound ridiculous? well that is the truth, and I weighed in at about 140 lbs all the time. awesome right??? Eat all you want, never gain ANY weight at all because your metabolic rate is on double time, even when you sleep!!! well, not really that awesome, along with this SUPER speed metabolic rate, came increased heart rates, MAJOR HYPERTENSION, and chest pains. I tried blood pressure medication, and even a medication to slow my heart rate, then i tried a few more, then a few more. Never worked. It came to the point to where I either had to remove my thyroids, and use a replacement hormone, or to do radioactive iodine ( thyroid is the only part of the body that absorbs iodine ) and let the radioactive iodine kill my thyroids, and take a replacement hormone. It was either that or have a heart attack at 24 years old.

So, two years later here I am...

I'm 26 now, haven't been working out at all in the past two years, no biking, no running , swimming etc. etc. etc. 

This new, slower metabolism, along with not working out has put me on a crash course to obeseville, In two years I've gained 100 lbs, I'm up to 236 now i believe. Which I must say is the largest I have ever been in my life. I've had my levels ( T3, T4) checked by two different doctors who agree that my metabolic rate is dead on where it is supposed to be right now. So that means one thing. I've got to get my eating habits better, and my big butt back on my mountain bike!


END OF INTRODUCTION.


Ok, so now for the questions.

What is a diet? I've never been on one of these in my life... I've heard a lot about them though!

At about 75 lbs overweight, what kind of diet should I be on? What would / could be some general rules to help me get back on track? 

I normally eat one big meal a day before bed. I hear that isn't a good way to eat, How am I SUPPOSE to eat? 

I no longer have a thyroid it's been burned up, so a hyperthyroid weight loss pill wouldn't work for me, ( most weight loss pills are just to make you have the problem I had, except for a short while, not a permanent thing. ) 

I'm asking for,

When do i eat?
How much?
Should i count Calories?
What kind of snacks do i eat? 
What kind of meals do I eat?

Can i get a meal plan from somewhere online that would tailor my situation? I'm unsure if it would be a different diet from anyone else because of my thyroid, because technically i'm supposed to be "normal" now. 

I've just never been this big before, and I finally hit a breaking point in size to where I've got to lose the weight, because my weight is having effects on my confidence, self image, and just my overall attitudes.

Long winded post, But thanks to anyone who helps.
J


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

There are many varying thoughts on proper diet and work out routines. 
Many of them work and it is more important to find one that works for you and your life style. 

As somebody that used to be 225 lbs and am now 170 lbs I will say get the book Body For Life by Bill Phillips. The book lays out a work out routine that is easy to follow, a diet routine that seems difficult but really isn't and explains the types of foods you should eat and why. It worked well for me. I am no longer on the program but have picked parts of it and use it as a basis of my diet portion. 


As far as calories and how much you should eat really depends more on you and how active you are. Set a goal of about 2 lbs a week which means you will roughly set 100 calorie deficit per day. 

Last I will state the obvious. 
One thing all diet programs agree with is cutting out the fast food and junk food. 

Good luck, and I love reading weight success stories so post back when you have one.:thumbsup:


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

I will have to look into this book, Thanks for your reply, i do plan on doing before and after photos, maybe next fall? Not sure how long it will take to drop the weight, but i sure know i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

If you follow the book, you will be surprised on the change you see after 3 months. 
The first month is discouraging as it is the hardest and you see very little change. 
2nd month gets easier, you are in a routine and people start noticing the difference including yourself. 
3rd month the pounds seem to just fall off.

Read the success stories of the program, they are real. 
Search for it online, they have an open forum of people posting real results.


----------



## Toxis (May 19, 2011)

I have been using MyFitnessPal to count/track my eating and exercise program. I am down 57lbs in right at 6 months but I was biking like a beast all summer to get here. Diet alone would've got me half that I'd guess. To track my rides/runs, I use Endomondo or Cyclemeter on my iPhone. Last month, my dad bought me a FitBit pedometer to track my steps but that's not as necessary as I feel it adds calories to my day and I've slowed on the loss since. It seems weird to say that I net 1200 calories a day but its really not that hard when you get in the groove. I started at 1490 and every 10lbs lost, it dropped my calories. Give it a shot!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

For the Android phone, Calorie Counter is a free app that has a huge database of food and includes the ability to scan barcodes to enter food and save your own recipe data. Out made taking calories painless after spending a week getting use to it.

I'll second Endomondo as an exercise tracking app too.

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------

